# Sexlink



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

Got sexlink eggs in September and 2 hatched one white and one brown making a boy and girl but I think they might of sent me a light Sussex egg not a sex link :s do sexlink boys have flat hackles and being 9 weeks old do they start going red soon? I will post a pick of them both soon


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

So what do you think?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

The red is red sex link but the white looks like a columbium Wyandotte if it has a pea comb if it has a straight comb it could be a Delaware. Hard to tell from the pic. Also if it has a pea comb and feather legs it could be a light brahma.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

nj2wv said:


> The red is red sex link but the white looks like a columbium Wyandotte if it has a pea comb if it has a straight comb it could be a Delaware. Hard to tell from the pic. Also if it has a pea comb and feather legs it could be a light brahma.


I was thinking Colombian Wyandotte or Delaware too


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

It looks like a Sussex. Wyandottes have rose combs, and this one is not wide enough to be a rose or a pea. It looks like a single comb.

Plus, the legs are featherless, so that rules out Brahma.


----------

